# Possibly buying GSD puppy -- Tips/Advice?



## gcengebretsen (Jan 25, 2014)

I am thinking about trying to get a GSD puppy this upcoming August (around my 22nd birthday) and would love any advice or comments anyone has about what I should be thinking about/getting ready for. I'll be a senior in college next year and will be living in a house with four other roommates next. There is a decent amount of space around the house. I will have to be in class for approximately 2 hours everyday but besides that I had planned on spending almost all of my time with the puppy. 

Right now I am just doing a ton of research and trying to learn exactly what I should expect. Would love any advice or thoughts people may have.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

First off congrats! They are A LOT of work, but when raised properly, they are the best : ) I am getting my puppy in April...I started my search December 2012. I began by doing research on lines and what they did. From there, I found several breeders that fit into what I was looking for. I am going to compete in Schutzhund, so I wanted a dog with the drive and temperament. This will be my first sport dog, so I have a lot to learn. I talked with several breeders to learn more about there dogs lines, abilities, personalities and accomplishments. After all that I decided on a breeder in March 2013. After my application was approved, and vet references were validated, I was approved for a puppy. Then the wait began...My pup will be born the beginning of February. Since I am competing in a sport, I have found a club to join that I really like. I am able to attend training to learn the basics, ask ALL the questions I want, observe, and become familiar with the sport. 

The best advice I can give you...is be honest with your goals for both you and the pup. That will help you make the right decision on what you are looking for. Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're in college. can you afford a dog? Vet bills,
food, toys, crate, puppy class, a trainer, food and
water bowls, leash, collar, etc. how much do you
have to spend on buying a dog? do you have time to
train and socialize? are dogs allowed where you're living?


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I got my puppy when I was a junior in college. If you have the finances and the time,just be ready for being really tired all the time. Particularly during finals or exam weeks. If you want to talk more in depth you can pm me if you want  If you walk to campus, it's a really good place to socialize your puppy too. My first year with her I was walking sooooo much. walk to school, walk home, walk the dog, walk back to class etc. Dont expect your roommates to help AT ALL. PLan on it being an only you thing and definitely crate train

Mine is now over a year old and this year is sooooo much easier. You get into a routine and learn how to pick schedules that revolve around the dog etc.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job mego, very nice.



mego said:


> I got my puppy when I was a junior in college. If you have the finances and the time,just be ready for being really tired all the time. Particularly during finals or exam weeks. If you want to talk more in depth you can pm me if you want  If you walk to campus, it's a really good place to socialize your puppy too. My first year with her I was walking sooooo much. walk to school, walk home, walk the dog, walk back to class etc. Dont expect your roommates to help AT ALL. PLan on it being an only you thing and definitely crate train
> 
> Mine is now over a year old and this year is sooooo much easier. You get into a routine and learn how to pick schedules that revolve around the dog etc.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

gcengebretsen said:


> I am thinking about trying to get a GSD puppy this upcoming August (around my 22nd birthday) and would love any advice or comments anyone has about what I should be thinking about/getting ready for. I'll be a senior in college next year and will be living in a house with four other roommates next. There is a decent amount of space around the house. I will have to be in class for approximately 2 hours everyday but besides that I had planned on spending almost all of my time with the puppy.
> 
> Right now I am just doing a ton of research and trying to learn exactly what I should expect. Would love any advice or thoughts people may have.


First, congrats! Second, thanks for trying to research first. That is exactly what my advice will be.. RESEARCH!!!!  seriously I couldn't even begin to tell you how important that will be. Research on this forum and on other sites. Research research research. Training techniques, foods, exercise, etc. If you are getting from a breeder research the breeder, ask about it on the forum. If you are getting a rescue, research the rescue. 

On a more personal advice.... make sure you know what you are getting into. GSDs are GREAT companions.. but you have to make sure you have the time and energy for them. Also, if you are going to have this pup in the house with roommates, make sure they are on the same page as you are in respect to how you want him/her to be raised. If not, make sure they do not have access to the pup when you are not there.. Get a crate, and crate train. It will save your life. lol not literally but will be an amazing tool. um.. one thing I am learning as we speak, 4 years later... is do not become complacent with training and enforcing things. Even if your dog isn't doing harm or hurting anyone.. stick to your training. It will be worth it in the long run. 

If I may ask. Why a GSD? What brought you to the breed?


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

My best advice...research your breeder !


----------



## gcengebretsen (Jan 25, 2014)

Update:

Now leaning towards adopting a 8-12 month. After thinking about it, getting a year old dog may be smarter than going for a puppy right now. My only issue with this is that one of the biggest reasons I wanted a gsd was for the extraordinary bond and loyalty that comes with them. I realize that at a year they are still very young, but I love the idea of the pup growing up with me. As a side note, based on a little bit of research it doesn't seem that changing a pup's name at 8-12 is too much of problem, but should I expect any difficulty with that? I have always had my heart set on a gsd named Rocky.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Dogs live in the 'now' so if you can bond he will be yours forever, no matter what the age he is. I know people that took on a rescue GSD and changed the dogs name, they didn't have any problems at all. Puppies are a real joy to own, but if you can rescue an older GSD - that in my opinion is a wonderful thing.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Once the dog knows who their person is, they will bond strongly with them. The age doesn't matter


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

blackshep said:


> Once the dog knows who their person is, they will bond strongly with them. The age doesn't matter


This is very very true. Siberian Huskies aren't well known for being a one person dog, but we adopted our Zeus at around 7 years old, and he bonded VERY strongly with The Mate, and was obviously HIS dog completely. Not even kidding when I say that if I asked Zeus to sit while The Mate was in the room, Zeus would look at him and wait for him to nod or indicate he should listen. When The Mate wasn't there, I was in charge and that was fine, but there was no way anybody could say there wasn't a deep bond between those two.


----------

